
Australian government deports Disrupt's co-founder for not picking fruit - luke_s
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/the-australian-border-force-has-deported-the-co-founder-of-tech-startup-disrupt-2016-3
======
luke_s
For those that want to read more, a detailed run down of events is available
on disrupts blog at [https://www.disruptsurfing.com/save-our-start-ups-the-
govern...](https://www.disruptsurfing.com/save-our-start-ups-the-government-
deported-my-business-partner/)

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
"Lying to border control" is a pretty good way to get kicked out of all sorts
of countries.

